# avg firewall blocks wireless network



## ritvij (Jun 18, 2010)

I have just installed avg anti virus trial from their site. I enabled its firewall and disabled the windows firewall.. The problem is now i cant access my wireless network.. I have an Intel wifi link 5100 on a dell studio 14 laptop with xp pro.. It happened when i restarted the system... Pls Help

I tried disabling avg firewall and the network got connected.. I also marked all the connections as safe  in the firewall settings..


----------



## swatkat (Jun 18, 2010)

See if this guide helps:
How to Configure AVG With a Router | eHow.com


----------



## daizyclement (Jul 28, 2010)

Here are the instructions for setting up Wireless security.

How do I activate WPA-PSK on this router ?

To secure your wireless network with a WPA-PSK key, follow the instructions below.

Step 1. Log onto the management page, by opening Internet Explorer (web browser) and typing in the routers IP in the address field (default: 192.168.0.1)

Step 2. Username is ‘admin’ and default password is blank (nothing). Press OK button.

Step 3. Press tab ‘Home’ and then ‘Wireless’ to your left. 

Step 4. Select WPA-PSK by pressing the radio button next to WPA-PSK.

Step 5. Make up a passphrase, between 8 and 63 characters. You can use a combination of letters, numbers, symbols and spaces. Make a note of the chosen passphrase, to use on all devices using the wireless network.

Step 6. Press ‘apply’ and then ‘continue’, to save the settings.

Now edit/create the wireless profile on all wireless computers, matching the routers passphrase. 

if you want to upgrade the AVG antivirus or purchase new AVG internet security, you can go to  AVG coupons to get a discount code, it would save you some money.


----------

